# interviewers aint looking for honesty, they're looking for the best liars



## jh0n001flip (Nov 29, 2011)

It's just sad-_-. I'm a hardworking individual and I know I can perform the same level if not higher than these hired EMT's. I'm not really good on interviews and I make mistakes when I don't know how to respond to a certain question that I think wasn't necessary to ask in the first place. like for example one time an interviewer ask me if "I know the meaning of a round hole" in my mind I said "REALLY not sure if serious". he goes about and explain "when a person is trap in a hole and doesn't know what to do next and its thinking for an answer blah blah" I get all nervous when they ask questions like these. :glare: ..now with an individual that can lie about it and make things up surely he'll get more of a positive feedback to an interviewer cause his answers was better equals hiring a liar on the spot. life is not fair dude...Tupac was right society makes you who u are in this life. If I don't get a job as an EMT in the next 2 years I'm probably gonna hang up the flag and do something else and sell drugs in the street or something. :sad: I been interviewed by AMR, protransport twice, and EMT security for securitas once and none was interested :sad: ..I guess they want Liars, the one who can lie the most and look good in an interview, they don't care if u lying as long as you look good.<_<

and it doesnt help that I'm not white.. I wish I was white..I probably would have an EMT job right now.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh man, where to begin.

While you assume they do not want the truth, I assume the same about you...but I am going to deliver what I perceive (accurate or not) and that is all that matters...perceptions, especially when you are sitting in an interview.

I have spent years on hiring boards and now that I own my business I conduct interviews all the time. Like it or not, your quals will never be enough to grant you a job. You have to sell yourself, this is not the time for you to "be yourself" and have the attitude of if they don't like it, I am too good for them anyways.

You need to realize you are NOT in demand. You are an EMT with no experience, there are 1000s of you competing for the same jobs. The job market is already against you which means you need to examine yourself and see how you can improve so you can make it past the interview.

I read your post multiple times, walked away and read it again trying to analyze and see if I could post to assist you. All I see is a LOT of attitude with a huge chip on the shoulder. This is my perception and this is formed only by writing...if this attitude carries over into your body language, your tone, your facial expressions and finally your clothing...then it is no surprise why you are not getting call backs.

You have made a huge assumption that everyone is lying or a better liar than you. There is so much negativity going on and you have made a ton of assumptions all of which you have actually NO verification of.

During my interviews, I look for character, I think team/group dynamics. I look for ability to laugh, ease of conversation, ability to admit when they do not know something and appropriate answer for how they would handle that moment when it comes (because it will). I could care less about their education or qualifications because I have already chosen them for an interview. I know their background, it impressed me enough to put them in front of me. Now I need to know their character. I have hired way less qualified or experienced people based on their interviews and have dismissed candidates who thought they were guaranteed the job...all because of personality or lack of.

I will be a little edgy now and share exactly how I have envisioned you based solely on your writing and expressions. A young black male, disgruntled, has some swag, took a course, was fed a lot of inaccurate info about job prospects and is hating life at moment. In reality, you could be a white poindexter from Ohio, but again what your personal reality is, is irrelevant as it is all about my or the hiring boards perception....unfair...yes but it is human nature and one than is extremely difficult if not impossible to overcome.

Knowing and accepting that, you need to improve your overall presentation and give them what they want. Call it sell out or whatever, but at the end of the day, it is you who wants a job, you who needs them, not the other way around.

You need to practice interviewing techniques. Tons of websites give you free advice, just spend the time looking. Have you written down the questions they asked you in previous interviews? That would be wise, write them down, create answers to them and then practice. When you get done practicing, go practice with a relative or a friend. If you really want to hear how poorly you sound, record it. Observe your body language, listen to how many umms you say or how many times you mumble. It all matters, it is all relevant.

Dress the part. Dress nice, shave your face, no gum. Get a haircut 2 days before any interview. Never do it the day of or the day before as your hair needs time to recover and you fix whatever is messed up.

Those off the wall questions, they are testing other things about your character. Obviously you have failed, multiple times. If you do not understand or are unclear what they are asking, you need to take charge and ask them to clarify. This shows you are not frazzled, you can take command and then direct questions back to someone who you are currently assumed to be slightly scared/apprehensive of. The ability to do this one simple act shows me your potential for on the spot critical thinking and leadership.

After they clarify further, take your time to answer. Do not start rambling just because there is awkward silence. Police love this technique when interviewing suspects and many hiring boards employ it because the candidate will feel the need to say something, anything and they will start rambling and then we gain a lot of useful insight about the candidate, both good and bad.

Tell them, I am considering different answers to the question. This shows them you are not a rash impulse kind of person and you weigh decisions carefully. By not speaking you show them you are confident with awkward silence while you formulate a response. You show them you can maintain composure under duress. When you are ready, repeat the question back to them and then follow up with your answer. The reason you repeat it back is so you do not suddenly get an adrenaline surge and rush your answer. If you rush anything, it will be the question which they will ignore cause they already heard it since they asked it. It is buying you time to breathe and relax and adjust your tone and speed if needed.

When speaking, you need to make eye contact. If you cannot look me in the eye, I will never hire you, ever. You hold your head up, you speak slowly and clearly. No slang, no jokes, proper English and clear.

A lot of the random questions do not have right or wrong answers, it is a tool to assess your personality. Some questions we could care less what the answer is and may actually be judging you on everything else I already mentioned. Some questions are asked to see what kind of outside the box thinking you are capable of...again no right or wrong.

It is grossly unfair of you however to paint every other candidate with such broad strokes of being good liars and painting every interviewer with they only want liars and not me, even though I am hardworking.

You need to work on the attitude...whether you realize it or not I am willing to bet you carry it in other ways outside of your writing.

I have taken the time to write as clearly as possible many things which could assist you if you pay attention. 

I was just about to hit send and I noticed you edited and added in that you are not white, so you are dropping the race card. I do not even know where to begin with that because race is not a factor. Black or white side by side, if either one does any of the above, they are not chosen. You are one of many candidates not chosen of all races, colors, creeds.


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't want to be negative but thats all I get. I do present myself and sell myself..and also show my personality. but even then I still get denied. oh and I'm not black..lets just say some other race.. I'm not black or white. I do need to work on my interview skills and learn to respond to critical thinking questions.. one time I was all smiling and making eye contact with the interviewer every time I answer the question but she was busy looking down writing what I was saying, so there wasn't much eye contact and I felt like I had to be perfect on what I say cuz she'll write it down.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 29, 2011)

What an excellent post.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 29, 2011)

If the interviewer is not looking at you, not engaged with you, then you have not sold yourself. You may be responding in a robotic fashion, been there, done that and I tune them out. Most interviewers do not need to be writing while you respond unless it is a panel interview where multiple people take turns asking and they all record their impressions.

It is everything to do with personality and it starts the moment you arrive at the place of interview. You never know who is looking out the window, outside on a smoke break or outside for a sunshine break.

I myself have done this, watch candidates arrive and see how they carry themselves in the parking lot when they think no one is looking and then evaluate it against how they present themselves once they walk in. I do use Google and social websites to find out anything and everything about you on the internet. I am spending a lot of money to hire someone, therefore I want to see and know everything which is readily available.

If they are smoking when they arrive and toss the butt on my grounds just before entering, I have issues. If they pull up last minute, all harried or have music blaring, I consider this disrespectful and it does factor in to my decisions.


You never know. I always show up early for my interviews. When I am given a date and a time, I will drive to the place days before my interview to ensure I know exactly where it is (pre-GPS days but still good idea). Then I would drive the route at the exact time I would be leaving my house so I could see what traffic would be like on a typical day going in that direction. On the day of the interview I would know exactly when I needed to be out the door, I could drive calmly to the interview site and arrive with no increased heart rate or blood pressure. This all factors into your overall mental preparation. I avoid coffee cause you will have enough adrenalin surging...you do not need it, skip it that morning.

I bring an extra shirt in case something happens on the way there, even though you shouldn't eat or drink in the car while driving.

Beginning to think I should write a book!

Anyways, I once arrived early to an interview and struck up a conversation with a real nice guy outside the building. It was casual, we talked, I was myself. I then went inside for my appointment and entered the interview room only to find the guy who I had just spoken to for 15 minutes. He said he was pleased with what he deemed my natural personality and interaction with a total stranger that he had no qualms hiring me.

Let me tell you how important conversation and personality is. I once was hired by a fire department in Florida wearing shorts and a polo shirt. Every other candidate was in a suit or slacks, shirt and tie. I kid you not I was in shorts, polo and sneakers for a panel interview. I got some weird looks especially when I entered the panel but through conversation and personality I got the job. For anyone who has tested in a FD scenario, this is absolute blasphemy. Heck it is wrong every where in every job, but I did it.

You definitely need to practice with friends and family and drop the negativity cause it is doing nothing but dragging you further down into an area which you will not recover from.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't lie during my interviews and I got hired...
And I didn't know all the answers to the questions I was asked. 
And lastly race isn't a big issue as to hire someone. I was the only white employee to get hired in the group I was in.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2011)

*Well, then, maybe you are trying to impress them. Bad move.*

Generally, they, like most other employers, are looking for someone who can do the job, follow protocols and policies and orders, keep their head down (especially through the orientation/probation period)...basically, do their work and not cause any headaches. First impressions are crucial, especially in the areas of grooming (includes piercings, tats, colored or "creatively" cut hair), speech, and attitude; a big part of the last is not trash talking anyone, not your former employers, not Osama binh-Ladin, not your bad manners pit bull, not the employer's competition.
If you're burned out on this (and too many interviews will do that, you will start "borrowing the jack"*. Go interview for another job, maybe get another job, let it cool off and build your confidence and chill out. 

Also, there is the chance that they simply do not have openings for someone with your blend of personal qualities. Their loss, and most of us do not work at our dream jobs, remember that you work to live, not live to work.
*"Borrowing the jack":
http://porcilin.blogspot.com/2010/11/want-to-borrow-jack.html


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 29, 2011)

First of all they aren't looking for liars they are looking for people who can think on their feet. A great example of this was my first day on my paramedic internship with the LA City FD both my preceptors were huge scary looking black guys who when they saw he asked me "who the *&%$ are you? Were they actually pissed or mad at me? No, it was to see how I would react to a new environment during a stressful situation.

Second, I'v reviewed your posts you have 2 pts on your driving record thats a strike right there. They will hire someone with a clean driving record over you any day and because EMTs are a dime a dozen....

Third, 3 interviews in 2 years???? I had 3 interviews in a month one time dude its a matter of putting in the foot work and filling out applications there are literally well over 100 ambulance companies in CA go out and find them.I dont know how old you are but Im assuming by reading your posts your part of the Entitled generation,which sucks cause i get lumped into that due to my age but iv worked really hard to get where I am, I never waited for someone to hand me a job.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2011)

*See post #31 in this thread.*

 
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=26952 
Ouch.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

At first I had the impression that you were genuinely frustrated with the interview process, but now I'm just under the impression you're pissed off because a job wasn't handed to you. 

I'm not sure how to tackle this post, so I'll do so in chronological order.

What makes you think that you're better than these hired EMT's? Without any experience, that is a statement that is made with ZERO evidential support.

Interviewers ask questions because they are looking for something specific, whether that be a specific answer, or how well you can think on the spot. Just because you feel a question is irrelevant, doesn't mean that the interviewer does, they asked it for a reason. I'm confused as to why you feel that someone needs to lie in order to give an answer to such a question, there are actually quite a few people who don't lie during an interview, and as shocking as it may be, they get the job. 

You seem to be spending more time trying to find out why everyone else is getting a job, rather than why you're not. Quite honestly, you're having a pity party for yourself, and from this post, as well as your other post in the "Wish List" thread, it's no wonder you don't have a job. You said it yourself, you're not good with interviews, but instead of coming on here asking us for tips on interviewing, you go on about how everyone who gets hired over you is a liar, and how they just aren't hiring you because you're a different race. Pulling the "race card" is a last ditch effort to explain why you haven't been hired, and it just puts the icing on the pity cake. Those are miserably poor excuses and you know it. Akflightmedic said it, interviews are about selling yourself, and if your posts on here are anything close to how you sell yourself in an interview, you'll never get a job.

 It sounds like you've had 3 interviews in the past 2 years, that is not a lot, and in such a saturated job market, you should be having that many interviews a month if you're really passionate about getting a job. Not to mention your grammar could use some work.

Take akflightmedic's advice, and work on your interviewing skills, that is the only way to land a job, if you're not willing to do that, then by all means go to your backup plan of selling drugs (I really only believe you were half kidding about it). If you're not willing to improve yourself then you'll have a difficult making it in this field.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2011)

Many testing agencies, community colleges and employment offices offer "interview workshops". Might be worth spending the dough to fix your interview issues. 

Although, if you speak the way you write, and if your forum attitude is similar to what you let shine through in the interview room, you may want to reconsider EMS as a career. 

See, especially as an IFT EMT, 90% of the job is dealing with events that are unpleasant and potentially irritating. It doesn't seem like you'd do well with that kind of stress.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

You're arrogant, unprofessional, immature and feel entitled. That is what I get from your post. You see yourself as a victim ("I would have had a job if I was white")

Try losing that. 

I've never lied on an interview and I interview extremely well because I go in bursting with politeness, confidence and energy. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You're arrogant, unprofessional, immature and feel entitled. That is what I get from your post. You see yourself as a victim ("I would have had a job if I was white")
> 
> Try losing that.
> 
> ...



I don't like the way you judge me..pretty mean. first of all ur not taking care of me so you don't have the right to say that. if you walk in my shoes maybe youll find out what I'm really about. English is my second language, I lived in 3 different places. Met different people and learned different cultures. Came from a poor background. Had to adapt to california cultures to make new friends. I don't think I'm being arrogant or unprofessional it's just the way I see it right now. I'm just telling people what I'm going through so I can find helpful advices from people who been through it. I don't want to come off negative but recently thats what I received. And for all the others saying why I only had 3 interviews. Trust me I applied anywhere u can think of..sent 100 resumes to companies. Some companies go by lists and I'm sure I'm one of those individual on the list, waiting to be called for an interview.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

> I don't like the way you judge me..pretty mean.



Believe it or not, she's one of the nicer people on the forum.  You have to have some pretty glaring issues for Sasha to think ill of you.  Wait until you give me a reason to do the forum equivalent of pistol whipping you with your own spine and then we'll have a nice long discussion about people being "pretty mean".  



> English is my second language, I lived in 3 different places. Met different people and learned different cultures.



I don't care if it's your fifteenth language.  If you speak or write in the primary language of a given country like you either have a learning disability or are just plain lazy, people are going to assume that you're either stupid, lazy or a combination of the two.  



> Came from a poor background.



So did I.  What's your point?



> Had to adapt to california cultures to make new friends.



And this is pertinent how?



> And for all the others saying why I only had 3 interviews. Trust me I applied anywhere u can think of..sent 100 resumes to companies



Two things.  
1. Welcome to the problem with California and EMS.  Well...the biggest one.
2. If you're only getting a 3% callback rate even in an oversaturated market....something is rotten in Denmark.



> Some companies go by lists and I'm sure I'm one of those individual on the list, waiting to be called for an interview.



Remember what Sasha said about arrogance?  Case in point.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful advices btw. I have been practicing my interview skills and been doing research about it online so it kinda helps. I am optimistic that one day I will be hired. For some reason EMT interviews gives me chills cause I look at them as being high level professionals and expert in care and customer service. but for all other interviews like sales or retail jobs..I act different cause anybody can get it so I just have this confidence to be free to say anything and usually get the job. Unlike EMT interviews if u slip off one question theyll look at u with a why are you even here face look. And there's alot of pressure cus your competiting with white people..I mean I don't want to sound like I'm pulling the race card but wherever I go and I see an ambulance or go to an ambulance facility..I see a bunch of white people and mostly who interviewed me were white..so I'm just putting out what I see, not tryna to pull the race card. It seems like you white folks love these type of jobs hahaha.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 29, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> Thanks for the helpful advices btw. I have been practicing my interview skills and been doing research about it online so it kinda helps. I am optimistic that one day I will be hired. For some reason EMT interviews gives me chills cause I look at them as being high level professionals and expert in care and customer service. but for all other interviews like sales or retail jobs..I act different cause anybody can get it so I just have this confidence to be free to say anything and usually get the job. Unlike EMT interviews if u slip off one question theyll look at u with a why are you even here face look. And there's alot of pressure cus your competiting with white people..I mean I don't want to sound like I'm pulling the race card but wherever I go and I see an ambulance or go to an ambulance facility..I see a bunch of white people and mostly who interviewed me were white..so I'm just putting out what I see, not tryna to pull the race card. It seems like you white folks love these type of jobs hahaha.



You will never ever get a job with that attitude. Mark my words, no one will hire you if that's your line of think. Stop making excuses for yourself and realize that you need to change your entire outlook if you want to have any chance getting hired. And yes, I am judging you. So are your interviewers.

Any interviewer that's any good at his job will ask at least one question that is designed to make you slip up. They want to surprise you because guess what, a significant portion of the job is dealing with or being prepared to deal with something you are not expecting. If you are unable to rationally move through an interview question that you were not expecting, why would the company want to hire you? 

And in regards to expecting questions, you should not be surprised by many of the questions that you are receiving. An EMT job is an entry-level job, and entry-level job interviews are fairly standard across the job. You absolutely must be prepared to answer questions about your personality, strengths and weaknesses, your multi-tasking ability, and your ability to deal with less than nice patients. I am definitely not suggestion memorizing some spiel about yourself, but I am suggesting some self reflection. Many people are not even consciously aware of their own strengths and weaknesses, and those that are may not be able to put them into words. Spend some time thinking about how you can best describe yourself. 

And don't lie about yourself. The people that you are calling liars are not liars, otherwise they would not have a job. Tell the truth when asked factual questions, and give an answer in good faith to hypothetical. The interviewer can and will be able to tell when you think you are telling him what he wants to hear. Be polite and humble, but don't just suck-up.

Your background and upbringing have nothing to do with getting a job. Do not feel sorry yourself, the person doing the hiring certainly doesn't feel for you so you're just wasting your time. 

English might not be your first language, but it's the first language of the healthcare system so you better have an excellent command of it. Communication skills just as, if not more so important than your EMT skills.

Also, rest assured knowing that despite denying that you are playing the race card, you keep doing it over and over again. Race just doesn't matter. 

The primary difference between those with jobs and you is that they made it through the interview process. You did not, plain and simple.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

OP I can really summarize what I'm reading from you on this thread:

Wah wah wah poor me poor me excuse excuse excuse wah wah I'm not white poor me excuse excuse wah wah.

Stop your excuses and looking to be the victim.

I honestly don't think EMS is going to be a good fit for you. All the individuals posting on this thread are or have been employed in EMS, so we have an idea of what we are talking about yet you refuse to listen to what we are saying.

If we can get arrogance and unprofessionalism from a few blurbs you wrote, imagine how you come across in person. Your racism is glaringly apparent.

And by the way, everyone has their own sob story about how hard they had it growing up, don't for a minute think you are any better or have over come any more than anyone. You have no idea what their history is, and having a hard life doesn't put you on a pedestal.

And as USAF said, you're seeking employment in an English speaking country, you need to be able to communicate effectively in English. And you can't look at your patient and go "REALLY? Not sure if serious."


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 29, 2011)

Off topic posts have been removed.  Please keep this on topic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't pull the race card it makes you sound incredibly stupid. Technically in the fire service you have a better chance of employment as a minority so your race argument sucks. 

Secondly, you're doing something wrong if you only have had 3 interviews. Do you include a cover letter with your application and resume? If you do, has someone edited it for you? Do you follow up on all the applications you submit? Do you do all your applications online or do you turn them in in person? I'm 22 and have never had a problem getting a job.

They are not looking for liars, they are looking for quick thinking, bright individuals. If the attitude you presented here is the way you present yourself in real life you have a serious problem, good luck getting a job anywhere in any career field. No one likes a negative nancy.

Please stop the pity party. Like others have said you are *not* the victim and are *not* entitled to anything so stop acting like you are.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

You know what? I think we all need to stop replying to this :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. He has been given the advice he needs, to stop being a tool and and playing the race card, and to actually try to improve himself. He doesn't deserve us trying to help him, he needs to learn to help himself first.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2011)

You have two major things going against you. You're young and you're inexperienced. You may be right when you say you can do the job as well or better than the people who were hired but how would the interviewer know that. They are taking a tiny snap shot of you in the interview and that's all they have to go on. What you're calling lying is what older more experienced people call playing the game. Think of it like being on a first date. You are meeting a pretty girl for the first time, do you act just like you do all the time? Of course not you put your best "I'm a charming suave sob who deserves to be your boyfriend" face on. This is no different than a job interview. In a job interview you have a few minutes to seal the deal and just like on a first date chances are if you do something stupid early on you've blown it.
Google interview tips. It doesn't matter what position you're interviewing for the basics are the same.
Turn your weaknesses into strengths. Your English isn't perfect? Play up the fact that you're bilingual. You're new to the American culture? Play up the fact that you can relate to people of other cultures who now call America their home. You come from a poor background (I'm translating this as meaning you don't talk and act as fancy as people who aren't poor)? Again emphasize the fact that you can relate to where poor people are coming from.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm having a hard time actually buying that he has a difficult time with the English language. He has a pretty good grasp on English slang it seems, which I've read is the hardest part of the language to learn. He doesn't type like someone who is unfamiliar/troubled with speaking English... I think he is just using that as another invalid excuse.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm having a hard time actually buying that he has a difficult time with the English language. He has a pretty good grasp on English slang it seems, which I've read is the hardest part of the language to learn. He doesn't type like someone who is unfamiliar/troubled with speaking English... I think he is just using that as another invalid excuse.


Don't believe everything you read.  If, always an IF, English is his second language, depending on how he learned, slang may have been quite easy to pick up and come very naturally to him.

If you learn a language by immersion without any, or with very little rote instruction, you'll learn what you heard.  If that happens to be a lot of slang, like you might find in a poorer neighborhood where most people didn't grow up speaking English, then it's a predictable result.  

You live in Florida, right?  Plenty of opportunities there to see this first hand.



Or he could be full of it and you're right.  Who knows.  Or cares for that matter.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

triemal04 said:


> Don't believe everything you read.  If, always an IF, English is his second language, depending on how he learned, slang may have been quite easy to pick up and come very naturally to him.
> 
> If you learn a language by immersion without any, or with very little rote instruction, you'll learn what you heard.  If that happens to be a lot of slang, like you might find in a poorer neighborhood where most people didn't grow up speaking English, then it's a predictable result.
> 
> ...


I still say it's a troll.  You'll notice there have been no further posts.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I still say it's a troll.  You'll notice there have been no further posts.



This.


----------



## Youngin (Nov 29, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> Tupac was right society makes you who u are in this life..



That's a load of crap. Grow up and take responsibility for yourself and stop blaming other people just because you can't get a job. It's hard to get a job doing anything right now, especially if you have zero experience in the field.


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 30, 2011)

If the OP just took the time to read his own post he would understand why he doesn't have a job.


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not trolling. I'm seeking help and for that I thank you all..I will use this as a motivation to try harder.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 30, 2011)

Let me guess...you've got tats, piercings, or both?

Many people in our generation feel entitled. Y'all have been brought up weak, expecting to get stuff handed to you. You haven't been punched in the face by life (and no, growing up poor doesn't count, been there, done that). 

Join the Army if you can.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Don't pull the race card it makes you sound incredibly stupid. Technically in the fire service you have a better chance of employment as a minority so your race argument sucks.
> 
> Secondly, you're doing something wrong if you only have had 3 interviews. Do you include a cover letter with your application and resume? If you do, has someone edited it for you? Do you follow up on all the applications you submit? Do you do all your applications online or do you turn them in in person? I'm 22 and have never had a problem getting a job.



Even private services often push to hire minorities, though this is generally done informally. If you're service works in an ethnically diverse area, it only makes sense to have an ethnically diverse workforce if only to bolster one's first impression.

Also in regards to resumes, I would not bother with a cover letter. If anything, you want your resume to be a single sheet of paper. Anything longer and no one wants to read it, regardless of its content. If you include a cover letter, odds are that the HR person will only read that and not your actual resume. The cover letter is really just fluff anyway.



jh0n001flip said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm seeking help and for that I thank you all..I will use this as a motivation to try harder.



It's not only about working harder, it's about working smarter. You need to come up with a new strategy for getting a job before you start looking.


----------



## Seijou (Nov 30, 2011)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Let me guess...you've got tats, piercings, or both?



How come you brought this up? I've got some... But there is no scientific correlation between these things and feeling entitled. I think you're just looking for a way to judge others?

I wanted to thank akflightmeidc, fast65 and tigger for the post you wrote. They were fantastic, regardless of if it benefited the original poster or not - I think it certainly benefited others!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 30, 2011)

Tats dont make you entitled, but depending on what and where they are, they tell a person how disciplined, intelligent, and emotional you are. For example, one of our guys got a full sleeve tat of a spiderweb bc he likes Spiderman. Thats also a white supremacist tat. Oops. Now hes going to have a hard time getting out of the Army.


----------



## jnsangel33 (Nov 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> At first I had the impression that you were genuinely frustrated with the interview process, but now I'm just under the impression you're pissed off because a job wasn't handed to you.
> 
> I'm not sure how to tackle this post, so I'll do so in chronological order.
> 
> ...



IN 100% AGREEMENT!!!!  and with akflightmedic.  You couldn't ask for or receive better advice in my opinion.  Roll with it!! Accept it and work with it.  I used to think people were out to get me.  Then I got older and realized that it was just my own attitude getting me where I was.  Now I don't keep my mouth shut or shy away from people whom I used to think were "bigger" than me.  They are no different than me and we are simply "striking up a conversation."  As long as you hold a nice, casual, adult conversation and don't act like you are "rappin with the homies"..... you should be alright.


----------



## jnsangel33 (Nov 30, 2011)

Seijou said:


> How come you brought this up? I've got some... But there is no scientific correlation between these things and feeling entitled. I think you're just looking for a way to judge others?
> 
> I wanted to thank akflightmeidc, fast65 and tigger for the post you wrote. They were fantastic, regardless of if it benefited the original poster or not - I think it certainly benefited others!



It absolutely benefited others.  I know it benefited me.  I have to get back out and begin my interviewing processes as soon as I get all my certs taken care of.  I haven't had to be in this spot in years as I have been a stay at home mom.  It was like a little refresher course.  And I know I will definitely benefit from all of the advice given!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## jnsangel33 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Let me guess...you've got tats, piercings, or both?
> 
> Many people in our generation feel entitled. Y'all have been brought up weak, expecting to get stuff handed to you. You haven't been punched in the face by life (and no, growing up poor doesn't count, been there, done that).
> 
> Join the Army if you can.



RIDICULOUS!!!!!  Do people really care about piercings and tattoos anymore, these days??  I see them as human nature, now.  Some get carried away, but come on.  Unless I am the only one in the world anymore who can see past a tattoo, that statement was wrong.  Sorry.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2011)

jnsangel33 said:


> RIDICULOUS!!!!!  Do people really care about piercings and tattoos anymore, these days??  I see them as human nature, now.  Some get carried away, but come on.  Unless I am the only one in the world anymore who can see past a tattoo, that statement was wrong.  Sorry.



Yup. I'm one of the interviewers for my company, and if I have a choice between 2 equally qualified individuals, I'm going to choose the one that doesn't have visible tattoos or piercings. At that point it comes down to who is going to be a better representative of the company. As much as people hate to admit it, we judge on appearances. I don't want someone that people are going to look and say, "He's scary... I don't want him anywhere near me."


----------



## jnsangel33 (Nov 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Yup. I'm one of the interviewers for my company, and if I have a choice between 2 equally qualified individuals, I'm going to choose the one that doesn't have visible tattoos or piercings. At that point it comes down to who is going to be a better representative of the company. As much as people hate to admit it, we judge on appearances. I don't want someone that people are going to look and say, "He's scary... I don't want him anywhere near me."



That's sad.  It kills me how people continually complain about "society this and society that" but are just as much part of the problem as the society they are referring to.  No one wants to be judged ... but they have no problem judging.  And no.  I am not one of the people being interviewed with visible tattoos.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2011)

jnsangel33 said:


> That's sad.  It kills me how people continually complain about "society this and society that" but are just as much part of the problem as the society they are referring to.  No one wants to be judged ... but they have no problem judging.  And no.  I am not one of the people being interviewed with visible tattoos.



It sucks. But its a fact of life. You will be judged, fairly or unfairly. That is something you (figuratively) accept when you choose to "express yourself"

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2011)

jnsangel33 said:


> That's sad.  It kills me how people continually complain about "society this and society that" but are just as much part of the problem as the society they are referring to.  No one wants to be judged ... but they have no problem judging.  And no.  I am not one of the people being interviewed with visible tattoos.



The world is not politically correct, it's not all rainbows and unicorns out there. Like it or not your patients are judging you. Guess what, visible tattoos and piercings *do* make 90 year-old Grandma Miriam uncomfortable because many of the older generations are just not used to their public presence. It's not even about making a good impression to make money, it's about making a good impression to help keep your patients at ease.


----------



## AlphaButch (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a tremendous amount of good advice in this thread.

As an interviewer, I actually only have 3 questions in which the answer is actually more important than the delivery of the answer. I spend most of the interview watching non-verbal communication and evaluating the candidates interaction. It has normally been established that you are qualified and capable of doing the job before you even get an interview. I'm looking for "how" you will be getting the job done.

I often use information gathered outside the actual interview; such as watching their approach to the building, interaction with other staff on their way in, promptness (if you're late to the interview, I don't care what your other qualifications are).

Other things that will most likely disqualify an applicant during the interview;

Eye contact (as stated earlier in this thread, if you can't make eye contact - you're disqualified).
Lying (this happens more frequently than I think people are aware; we do a thorough background check, if someone is found lying - disqualified)
Bad talking another service - Most of us have worked for a service that we aren't proud of or no longer like. You don't have to speak the service's name if you are using an experience that occurred there to answer a question. 

The biggest factor is attitude. Are they actually interested in working at this service? Being too eager, and not being eager enough can be flags depending on the interviewer. Are they personable? Do they fit the personality of the company (sometimes, it's just not a match)? 

Because there are so many applicants, the choice on who to hire often comes down to something very minor (exceptions for those that really stand out during an interview). This means that one minor difference (1 minor traffic violation, 1 iffy answer, tattoos/piercings, etc) can and is often the deciding factor.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2011)

jnsangel33 said:


> That's sad.  It kills me how people continually complain about "society this and society that" but are just as much part of the problem as the society they are referring to.  No one wants to be judged ... but they have no problem judging.  And no.  I am not one of the people being interviewed with visible tattoos.








I have no problem being judged.  I mean, there's a reason why I shave, keep a moderate hairstyle, keep any piercing and tattoos where they are not visible, try to refrain make comments only when I have a reasonable degree of evidence to back them up, etc.  

The only time I have a problem with being judged is when it's on something I have no control over (skin color, ethnic heritage, etc).  Technically, I'm a minority since I'm part Cherokee so the OP's comment about "you white people" is ridiculous for a few other reasons other than making him sound like a racist himself.   Other than that, I get judged every second I interact with any other being (human or animal) on this planet.  It's just the nature of the beast that is life.  If you don't like it, then there's probably a copy of _Final Exit_ at your local library.  Otherwise, if you make choices that deviate from the social norms of the generation that holds the power (which is still the generation before my own for the most part) then you should be expected to deal with the consequences of said actions or inactions.  I see where you're coming from, but it really just sounds like your standard hippie-dippy self-entitlement BS.  That I don't agree with. Sorry....not going to happen and even as tattoos become more common, it still isn't likely to completely wipe the stigma and problems the heavily tattooed and pierced face away within either of our lifetimes.


----------



## jnsangel33 (Dec 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I see where you're coming from, but it really just sounds like your standard hippie-dippy self-entitlement BS.  That I don't agree with. Sorry....not going to happen and even as tattoos become more common, it still isn't likely to completely wipe the stigma and problems the heavily tattooed and pierced face away within either of our lifetimes.



TOO FUNNY...No "self-entitlement" here..... just making a statement.  I don't believe in "poor me, all about me, look at me...." yadda yadda crap... I just think it's funny how people complain about how society looks at and judges everyone and how "nothing is ok in this society," yet everyone seems to follow the same suit.  Nothing more.  Nothing less.  Just a statement.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 1, 2011)

I know I'm a little late in the game, but I figured another 2 cents couldn't hurt





jh0n001flip said:


> It's just sad-_-. I'm a hardworking individual and I know I can perform the same level if not higher than these hired EMT's.


can you backup that statement with any evidence?  have you worked as an EMT, and actively demonstrated what you just said?  if not, than it's s subjective statement based on your own opinion, and many people's opinion of themselves is a little inaccurate (I should know, that's why I'm the absolute best EMT there has ever been).





jh0n001flip said:


> I'm not really good on interviews and I make mistakes when I don't know how to respond to a certain question that I think wasn't necessary to ask in the first place.


life is one big interview.  meeting new people, making new friends, asking members of the opposite sex out.  picking up a random person at the bar and taking them home is the ultimate interview, and if you can do that, you can ace a job interview (not that I have ever been able to do that, but the theory is still sound).  these people want to know you, how you would handle situations, and are looking for a person who will fit into their company. 

But rest assured, if a question is being asked, even if you think it wasn't necessary to ask,  you can rest assured that the interviewer did feel that it was necessary to ask, and since they are asking it, you better have a good response.





jh0n001flip said:


> like for example one time an interviewer ask me if "I know the meaning of a round hole" in my mind I said "REALLY not sure if serious". he goes about and explain "when a person is trap in a hole and doesn't know what to do next and its thinking for an answer blah blah" I get all nervous when they ask questions like these. :glare:


 never been asked about the round hole.... but if it sounds like an off the wall question, say you don't know.  let him explain, and maybe you can make up a good answer to what he or she is looking for 





jh0n001flip said:


> now with an individual that can lie about it and make things up surely he'll get more of a positive feedback to an interviewer cause his answers was better equals hiring a liar on the spot.


or you can lie.  maybe you should lie?  if you think lying will get you the job, than do it.  if your truth telling is holding you back, than try lying.  I don't think it's a good idea, and is a very bad way to start off your career with a company, but if you are convinced that lying is the only way to get the job, why not try it in your next interview?





jh0n001flip said:


> life is not fair dude...Tupac was right society makes you who u are in this life. If I don't get a job as an EMT in the next 2 years I'm probably gonna hang up the flag and do something else and sell drugs in the street or something.


So instead of of working as an EMT, you are going to give up and just sell drugs on the street?  yeah, I would really want to hire you.  maybe it's that kind of attitude that is preventing you from being hired?





jh0n001flip said:


> :sad: I been interviewed by AMR, protransport twice, and EMT security for securitas once and none was interested :sad:


 or maybe the cali market is over saturdated, and no one wants to hire an inexperienced EMT with a poor attitude?  maybe you should get out of cali, or at least apply elsewhere and see what happens?





jh0n001flip said:


> ..I guess they want Liars, the one who can lie the most and look good in an interview, they don't care if u lying as long as you look good.


like i said, try lying.  see if that gets you the job, if you are convinced that is the only thing holding  you back.  what do you have to lose?  other than your dignity, morality, self respect, and your general soul.  but if you are ok with that, go for it.





jh0n001flip said:


> and it doesnt help that I'm not white.. I wish I was white..I probably would have an EMT job right now.


ahh, your not white, that must be it. and your not black either, so i'm guessing hispanic?

maybe you speak spanish too, or other languages, that's a great asset.  bilingual EMTs are almost always in demand over people who only speak English.  turn your "weakness" (that your first language isn't English) and turn it into a strength.  

Also remember, as a new hire/entry level candidate, your job is to conform to what they want.  If they want you to wear a suit and tie, and speak English, than wear a suit and tie and speak English.  if they want hard working people, who will always check the truck, follow all the rules, and not give management any problems, than that's the type of person you will need to be.  and if you are not, well, maybe this isn't the field for you?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

> ahh, your not white, that must be it.



Yeah, the attitude problem has nothing to do with it.  It's the thumb of "the man" on the back of his neck that's keeping him down.

BTW, for the sake of clarification, I'm technically a minority myself due to my father being part Cherokee. The rest of me is derived from five different varieties of good and hardy, pasty white alcoholics (German, Scottish, Irish, English, Welsh).  I don't think any of my heritage is better than any other part nor better than anyone else's and I frequently make fun of my family tree. If everyone learned to laugh at themselves- especially when it comes to race, religion and politics- the world would be so much nicer to live in.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, the attitude problem has nothing to do with it.  It's the thumb of "the man" on the back of his neck that's keeping him down.
> 
> BTW, for the sake of clarification, I'm technically a minority myself due to my father being part Cherokee. The rest of me is derived from five different varieties of good and hardy, pasty white alcoholics (German, Scottish, Irish, English, Welsh).  I don't think any of my heritage is better than any other part nor better than anyone else's and I frequently make fun of my family tree. If everyone learned to laugh at themselves- especially when it comes to race, religion and politics- the world would be so much nicer to live in.



I don't think you can empathize with other minorities because you are part minority.... You appear as white as can be.  

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't think you can empathize with other minorities because you are part minority.... You appear as white as can be.


according to the 2000 census, the breakdown of races in the city I work in is as follows:  53.46% African American, 26.52% White, 1.19% Asian, 0.37% Native American, 0.05% Pacific Islander, 14.05% from other races, and 4.36% from two or more races. 29.47% of the population are Hispanic or Latino of any race.

so yes, as a white man (and a white Jew no less), I am a minority.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

> I don't think you can empathize with other minorities because you are part minority.... You appear as white as can be.


Point taken but I do still empathize.  Would you say that to someone who was half black but appeared to be white? Or to one of my friends who is half-Mexican but is paler than I am? 



> so yes, as a white man (and a white Jew no less), I am a minority.



What he said...at least in part.  In my case, I still have a ways to go before I'm a fully fledged Jew.  I consider myself Jewish- having already committed to conversion- but have yet to go before the _beth din_ so I'm technically not yet.


----------



## Joe (Dec 2, 2011)

i read a majority of whats been said here. heres what i have to add...

op playing the race card in CA is rediculous. they hire you because your not white first. ive been turned down from a fire dept position because they need minorities. was i burnt? hell yea i was! was there anything i could do? nope. also, if you speak spanish your as good as gold in Ca! heck, 70%ish of my pt's speak spanish. i wish i could speak important phrases in spanish... would definetly help out

i spent 2 years applying for emt positions in ca within 100 miles from my house. i have had 3 interviews. i finally got an amr job a little over a month ago. keep after it or give up if your weak. there are 1000000 other emts waiting and willing to do the job for less money and be greatful for a shot (i.e. me) look if you get all bent on not getting a job.. give up cause your a hack and cant hang. 

also it sounds like you have zero (0) experiance and havent worked in EMS in any fashion. so heres my question... whats with the avatar? a FD badge? put the wanna be ricky rescue crap back in the trauma bag in your trunk, start fresh, and work hard and study to improve your attitude and skills and keep applying.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Point taken but I do still empathize.  Would you say that to someone who was half black but appeared to be white? Or to one of my friends who is half-Mexican but is paler than I am?



Sure would. Considering the fact you don't appear to be a minority, since you're white, you don't face the same automatic judgement someone with a darker skin tone or more obvious minority trait would.

You can easily avoid and hide the fact you are part Cherokee, and just reap the benefits of your bloodline for stuff like financial aid.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 2, 2011)

Joe said:


> i wish i could speak important phrases in spanish... would definetly help out



Most important phrase in Spanish: Donde esta el bano?
Translation: Where is the bathroom?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 2, 2011)

¡Dos mas cervezas, por favor!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

> i wish i could speak important phrases in spanish... would definetly help out



I can say:
Hello, my name is Sasha. 
Are you in pain?
Do you have difficulty breathing?
Where is the pain?
Point to the pain.
Big pain or small pain?
Are you cold?
Is that good? (as in making them comfortable, ask "is that good")
Calm down.
Be Quiet.
I'm sorry.
Don't be scared.
and Adios!

I have an emergency medical spanish app on my phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

I can introduce myself, ask them their name, ask if they have pain then ask really really basic assessment questions. 

I like my instructors technique. Point to different body parts whilst saying Dolor? Dolor? Dolor? Dolor?


----------

